# I'm scared about the future of Nintendo



## Noctosphere (Jul 3, 2018)

Because seriously, from what I've heard so far
The new Counsil of Nintendo is leaded by peoples who want to make profit
They care less about family friendly game and care more about profit

And guess what is selling games for lil boys...


Spoiler



Butts and boobs



I love Nintendo because they don't do that at the opposite of many other games developpers
But now... I'm scared...


----------



## Chary (Jul 3, 2018)

Nintendo's had multiple presidents and lots of staff changes through the years. Iwata, for all the amazing things he did, also led Nintendo down the path to the Wii U, so sometimes fresh blood is helpful to a company. Every company wants to make profits, and Nintendo as a whole is pretty aware of what makes the company money, so they'll be fine.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 3, 2018)

Chary said:


> Nintendo's had multiple presidents and lots of staff changes through the years. Iwata, for all the amazing things he did, also led Nintendo down the path to the Wii U, so sometimes fresh blood is helpful to a company. Every company wants to make profits, and Nintendo as a whole is pretty aware of what makes the company money, so they'll be fine.


sooo... youre not scared?


----------



## Darth Meteos (Jul 3, 2018)

Chary said:


> Nintendo's had multiple presidents and lots of staff changes through the years. Iwata, for all the amazing things he did, also led Nintendo down the path to the Wii U, so sometimes fresh blood is helpful to a company. Every company wants to make profits, and Nintendo as a whole is pretty aware of what makes the company money, so they'll be fine.


holy crap man
i recognize people from their avatars, and when i saw the sig i was like "this dirty bastard's taken chary's sig! what's their name-"
"what? but that's not- ohhhhh"


----------



## leon315 (Jul 3, 2018)

every companies are aiming for profits and none of them are doing for charity, and hopefully moms keep making kids and this world always demands nintendo's kids games and obvious nintendo will always making kids games for new arrivals 
Honestly Nintendo's old council didn't had great strategies for home console (wiiu), i think it's time to get new talented people who will certainly bring new and fresh ideas.
Tc, You should really concern about upcoming AI technologies instead: you don't know when AIs are going to have revolutions and try to exterminate Human race.


----------



## Glyptofane (Jul 3, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> And guess what is selling games for lil boys...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Don't forget murder.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 3, 2018)

I dont think you have much to worry about. The games are still made by people who stick to their design philosophies that have weathered nearly 40 years in the industry.


----------



## netovsk (Jul 3, 2018)

You'd have to worry if they didn't want to make a profit.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 3, 2018)

BORTZ said:


> I dont think you have much to worry about. The games are still made by people who stick to their design philosophies that have weathered nearly 40 years in the industry.





netovsk said:


> You'd have to worry if they didn't want to make a profit.




I bet we will soon see Kirby with racks


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 3, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> I bet we will soon see Kirby with racks


Why would they do that when Kirby is a boy?? Lol


----------



## 8BitWonder (Jul 3, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> The new Counsil of Nintendo is leaded by peoples who want to make profit


I'm fairly sure the majority of companies, including Nintendo, want to make a profit off of their products.
Hence why they put so much care into their first-party software and hardware.


----------



## Shadowfied (Jul 3, 2018)

I'm not worried, and If I were worried, It'd more be about the fact that Nintendo still refuse to keep up, they absolutely fuck over online play (Splatoon 2 is a disaster of an online experience for friends, no multiplayer in Mario Party where players have been dying to see multiplayer (although if the new one is ad bad as 10, they may as well just skip the MP)) and just keep rolling their own way. They keep being so fucking restrictive about everything. We're stuck with a TABLET that doesn't have a browser.



Marko76 said:


> Why would they do that when Kirby is a boy?? Lol


Cause in next game Kirby will be gender fluid so more players of today can relate to the character /s


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 3, 2018)

Shadowfied said:


> Cause in next game Kirby will be gender fluid so more players of today can relate to the character /s


Nah that kinda shit only happens in America not the rest of the world lol.


----------



## Shadowfied (Jul 3, 2018)

Marko76 said:


> Nah that kinda shit only happens in America not the rest of the world lol.


Well, most of the western world. Basically all European countries that are part of the EU as well, go figure.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jul 3, 2018)

Marko76 said:


> Why would they do that when Kirby is a boy?? Lol


kirby is transgender or at least trans formative. lol


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 3, 2018)

-Ok, I think there was a misunderstanding here
I wasnt saying that nintendo didnt want to make profit
I meant that in Iwata's time, Nintendo seemed to put more effort in the gaming experience

Now, all they want is profit
And to do that, theyll use cliche from other companies (Boobs and butt, as i said)


----------



## AkikoKumagara (Jul 3, 2018)

People are getting way off-topic and way too political for my liking.

I'm not worried. Nintendo has proven time and time again they'll stick to the tried method of making fun, engaging, and family-friendly games that put the gameplay first. Even new IP like Splatoon are very much "Nintendo games". While I think there need to be some big announcements made throughout the year to keep me appeased personally, I'm not afraid of the future. I'm just kinda getting tired of waiting for it.


----------



## Shadowfied (Jul 3, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> -Ok, I think there was a misunderstanding here
> I wasnt saying that nintendo didnt want to make profit
> I meant that in Iwata's time, Nintendo seemed to put more effort in the gaming experience
> 
> ...


Where exactly have *NINTENDO *used more "Boobs and butt" now than previously? Are you talking about first party? Third party?
What are you even talking about when you say "experience"? Cause I can't imagine you're talking about first party titles. And if we are talking third party, with greater third party support, you're gonna get a whole bunch more stuff. Including boobs and butt. That's how it's always been, even in Nintendos case.

It's also way too early to say that any sort of leadership have taken the company in a different direction already. It hasn't even been 3 years man.

On the off chance that you are talking about first party games, personally I can't see, yet, that Nintendo put more effort into their Wii U exclusives than the Switch exclusives we have so far.


----------



## Ethan34 (Jul 3, 2018)

what the hell are you talking about sir OP??
nintendo has not released any game of boobs and butts... and why would they?? how is it a "trends" exactly???
the top selling games of 2017 were: 



Spoiler: top sels




Call of Duty: WWII
NBA 2K18
Destiny 2^
Madden NFL 18
The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild**
Grand Theft Auto V
Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon: Wildlands
Star Wars: Battlefront II 2017^
Super Mario Odyssey**
Mario Kart 8**




according to https://www.forbes.com/sites/erikkain/2018/01/19/the-best-selling-video-games-of-2017/

i can't see a single game about bobs and butts anywhere...
are you talking about anime games by the chance??
as far as i knows, those games are far form being popular at all, even less what sells for litle boys... If galgun 2 on the switch sold more than 50000 copies i would be very surprised...


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 3, 2018)

As bad as Nintendo is at keeping with the times, they are quite aware how to make money. They've been doing it for a few years now. Drastically changing your brand is how not to make money.


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Jul 3, 2018)

Ethan34 said:


> what the hell are you talking about sir OP??
> nintendo has not released any game of boobs and butts... and why would they?? how is it a "trends" exactly???
> the top selling games of 2017 were:
> 
> ...



Fire Emblem Main Titles (since Awakening and definitely fates)
Hyrule Warriors & Fire Emblem Warriors ( Kinda not just Nintendo but still with their approval.)
Xenoblade 2 (A lot of that is boobs and butts) Shower scene, full on main character designs, and this shit
and ARMS. When the big N releases a trailer like this.]

Edit: removed the videos I posted because they covered the page. You get the point.


----------



## SG854 (Jul 3, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> Fire Emblem Main Titles (since Awakening and definitely fates)
> Hyrule Warriors & Fire Emblem Warriors ( Kinda not just Nintendo but still with their approval.)
> Xenoblade 2 (A lot of that is boobs and butts) Shower scene, full on main character designs, and this shit
> and ARMS. When the big N releases a trailer like this.]
> ...


Can't forget about Zero Suit Samus


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Jul 3, 2018)

SG854 said:


> Can't forget about Zero Suit Samus


Forgive me, I was too distracted by this Fire Emblem Awakening fan-service dlc map I am watching, Fire Emblem warriors and the shirts and pants removing mechanic, Xenoblade 2 as an entire fan-service game, and Twintelle.


----------



## AkikoKumagara (Jul 3, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> Fire Emblem Main Titles (since Awakening and definitely fates)
> Hyrule Warriors & Fire Emblem Warriors ( Kinda not just Nintendo but still with their approval.)
> Xenoblade 2 (A lot of that is boobs and butts) Shower scene, full on main character designs, and this shit
> and ARMS. When the big N releases a trailer like this.]
> ...



So, three games that Nintendo didn't even develop (being the Warriors games and Xenoblade 2), Fire Emblem, and ARMS?
I'm not going to argue about it, but that's certainly a small, small minority of their games. Not to mention Fire Emblem arguably appeals to an older demographic in general, it's not much of a game for "little boys" and most small children I've known would be bored to death playing something like it. SG854 brings up a better point with Zero Suit Samus, but she's always been the way she is, it's not changed because of some trend. Most Metroid games are not for kids either, if that's still a point to be made.


----------



## Shadowfied (Jul 3, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> Fire Emblem Main Titles (since Awakening and definitely fates)
> Hyrule Warriors & Fire Emblem Warriors ( Kinda not just Nintendo but still with their approval.)
> Xenoblade 2 (A lot of that is boobs and butts) Shower scene, full on main character designs, and this shit
> and ARMS. When the big N releases a trailer like this.]
> ...


TIL that Musou fighters and JRPGs are the epitome of "PROFIT GAMES". Guess I know nothing about the gaming industry.

Also learnt that apparently, "little boys" do not play CoD and Fifa, but rather FE Warriors and Xenoblade 2..


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Jul 3, 2018)

Shadowfied said:


> TIL that Musou fighters and JRPGs are the epitome of "PROFIT GAMES". Guess I know nothing about the gaming industry.


I thought we were talking about Nintendo Switch games that sold well, or at least that gained popularity. Shows what I know. "Also, Hyrule Warriors & Fire Emblem Warriors *( Kinda not just Nintendo but still with their approval.)"*
Not to mention that main line fire emblem titles (especially recently) are not made with an older audience in mind. Any series vet will wish for that to be the case and they wouldn't be complaining about it. Fire emblem is for young teens and for adults that wish they were teens again.


----------



## SG854 (Jul 3, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> Forgive me, I was too distracted by this Fire Emblem Awakening fan-service dlc map I am watching, Fire Emblem warriors and the shirts and pants removing mechanic, Xenoblade 2 as an entire fan-service game, and Twintelle.


And Palutena 

Specially in this Smash Bros trailer


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Jul 3, 2018)

SG854 said:


> And Palutena
> 
> Specially in this Smash Bros trailer


Can't forget about that bayo trailer either.


----------



## Shadowfied (Jul 3, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> I thought we were talking about Nintendo Switch games that sold well, or at least that gained popularity. Shows what I know. "Also, Hyrule Warriors & Fire Emblem Warriors *( Kinda not just Nintendo but still with their approval.)"*
> Not to mention that main line fire emblem titles (especially recently) are not made with an older audience in mind. Any series vet will wish for that to be the case and they wouldn't be complaining about it. Fire emblem is for young teens and for adults that wish they were teens again.


The entire point of the thread, is that OP is worried that they are going down the "for profit" road, which OP somehow ties into "boobs and butt" in gaming.

Fanservice games have never been related to top charts and high profits because of fanservice alone.

If they just want profit, they'd be gutting their franchises and just sell on names, make a new half assed Metroid, a new half assed Animal Crossing, a new half assed Star Fox, etc. I don't see them doing that yet so I can't see that they are being corrupted by greed.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> Fire emblem is for young teens and for adults that wish they were teens again.


What in the actual fuck are you fucking smoking


----------



## Chary (Jul 3, 2018)

Best selling GOTY Senran Kagura is here to corrupt you, children. Drop your Switches and run!


----------



## AkikoKumagara (Jul 3, 2018)

Chary said:


> Best selling GOTY Senran Kagura is here to corrupt you, children. Drop your Switches and run!


Senran Kagura is the perfect example of crappy gameplay trying to sell just based on fanservice. Wish I thought of it myself.


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Jul 3, 2018)

Shadowfied said:


> The entire point of the thread, is that OP is worried that they are going down the "for profit" road, which OP somehow ties into "boobs and butt" in gaming.
> 
> Fanservice games have never been related to top charts and high profits because of fanservice alone.
> 
> ...


I don't fully agree with the OP actually. Notice the point I was responding too in the first place before you responded to me in defense mode. MY entire point is different from OP in that I don't think this is a sign of Nintendo's "greed" or that they will only do fanservice games from here on out.


Shadowfied said:


> What in the actual fuck are you fucking smoking


and Yes Fire Emblem like nearly every Nintendo game is not made with Adults in mind. Sorry if that also offends you. Games made on the Nintendo platform exclusively are made for at MOST for kids - teens while still providing fun for adults and little kids depending on the game.


----------



## leon315 (Jul 3, 2018)

Marko76 said:


> Why would they do that when Kirby is a boy?? Lol


Kirby is UNISEX, 100% confirmed!


----------



## SG854 (Jul 3, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> I don't fully agree with the OP actually. Notice the point I was responding too in the first place before you responded to me in defense mode. MY entire point is different from OP in that I don't think this is a sign of Nintendo's "greed" or that they will only do fanservice games from here on out.
> 
> and Yes Fire Emblem like nearly every Nintendo game is not made with Adults in mind. Sorry if that also offends you. Games made on the Nintendo platform exclusively are made for at MOST for kids - teens while still providing fun for adults and little kids depending on the game.


They really streamlined the new Fire Emblem games to make them easier and more accessible.


----------



## Shadowfied (Jul 3, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> and Yes Fire Emblem like nearly every Nintendo game is not made with Adults in mind. Sorry if that also offends you. Games made on the Nintendo platform exclusively are made for at MOST for kids - teens while still providing fun for adults and little kids depending on the game.


Clearly you don't know what gaming is about.

I've barely ever played Fire Emblem, but I'd never even pretend that its' fans are "adults who wish to be teens again".


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Jul 3, 2018)

SG854 said:


> They really streamlined the new Fire Emblem games to make them easier and more accessible.


Thank You. Awakening/Fates were extremely streamlined (not a terrible thing imo) for a newer crowd.


Shadowfied said:


> Clearly you don't know what gaming is about.
> 
> I've barely ever played Fire Emblem, but I'd never even pretend that its' fans are "adults who wish to be teens again".


I have played fire emblem and it seems you can't take a slight joke. Perhaps that's the fault of this medium with which we talk without expressing our voices. Fire Emblem can be enjoyed by adults, I am proof of that. I enjoy fire emblem. Fire emblem can be enjoyed by children, my nephew is proof of that as well.


----------



## dAVID_ (Jul 3, 2018)

Unless you consider the character models for Zero-Suit Samus, Nintendo hasn't released much sexual content.


----------



## Shadowfied (Jul 3, 2018)

FierceDeityLinkMask said:


> . Perhaps that's the fault of this medium with which we talk without expressing our voices.


Actually I'm gonna have to blame you for writing something extremely stupid, then keep going at it for multiple posts, only to realize how stupid it was, then pretend it was a joke.

Hit me with a joke any time, but make it a joke.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 3, 2018)

leon315 said:


> Kirby is UNISEX, 100% confirmed!


 In the manual for Dream Land it says he is a boy. In superstar deluxe he is called a jolly fellow at one point in the game and in an episode of the anime he is called a baby boy. So he is a boy lol.


----------



## AkikoKumagara (Jul 3, 2018)

Marko76 said:


> In the manual for Dream Land it says he is a boy. In superstar deluxe he is called a jolly fellow at one point in the game and in an episode of the anime he is called a baby boy. So he is a boy lol.


It's always been a Game Theory thing to selectively ignore facts and evidence so that they can make a stupid clickbait video.


----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Jul 3, 2018)

Shadowfied said:


> Actually I'm gonna have to blame you for writing something extremely stupid, then keep going at it for multiple posts, only to realize how stupid it was, then pretend it was a joke.
> 
> Hit me with a joke any time, but make it a joke.



Nice strawman there, I only made the obvious joke of

"adults who wish to be teens again".

given that I myself have declared myself a fire emblem fan. I mean, you can close your eyes to facts but facts don't really go away. The fact that you chose this one tiny detail to try to attack tells me that it's the only thing you can try attacking. This is because I made a statement backed by evidence. "Nintendo is no stranger to fanservice." How do you argue that?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 3, 2018)

The only concern I have is the fact Reggie is interested in lootboxes, and that makes me very scared. Granted, he doesn't represent Nintendo as it's entirety. But because Nintendo does beat to their own rhythm of their own drum, it may be difficult for the company to drop it. Everything else is peachy in the world of Nintendo. I don't care if they start moving to more mature games, it's the quality that it's important to me. Which as far as I've seen. Most of that quality is still there, even though we have got a dump truck of ports. Wish 3rd parties would take the system seriously though.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 3, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> And guess what is selling games for lil boys...
> Butts and boobs



This is what you scared about? There plenty of other things to be scared about. This is starting to sound like steam a month ago. 

Should we be scared they not making super violent games like uncharted or gears of war? Cause then we would be scared they are making games for Hard Core adult men.

Nintendo is being Nintendo, trying new things. They saw the wii u not working so now they trying to do something about it. Sure that means letting developers old and new make anything for their console, but then that's what anyone does, and just cause it has "Butts and boobs" doesn't mean right away is intended for "lil boys" It's a game from Japan and it has whatever the developer had interested in, and most of said games have a Mature rating intended for adults. 

You could be happy that they are trying to not censor many games or even let public opinion of people who raise controversy on the news about it to try and have changes made. (Insert less offensive term for Social Justice Warrior Here) and be happy that there is more games being localized as well. People are gonna make games like the ones you think of cause they either want to and someone is willing to buy it. People who like the same thing will find each other eventually and not worry about the people who dislike it just as long as it doesn't cause problems. 

I can understand your thoughts, and I wasn't trying to be offensive when I commented. But I wanted to share some thoughts of my own, may it help somehow.


----------



## SG854 (Jul 3, 2018)

monkeyman4412 said:


> The only concern I have is the fact Reggie is interested in lootboxes, and that makes me very scared. Granted, he doesn't represent Nintendo as it's entirety. But because Nintendo does beat to their own rhythm of their own drum, it may be difficult for the company to drop it.


He made a comparison that loot boxes are just like baseball cards. And he thinks they are totally fine as long as there are other ways to unlock content without paying.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 3, 2018)

SG854 said:


> He made a comparison that loot boxes are just like baseball cards. And he thinks they are totally fine as long as there are other ways to unlock content without paying.


... *Looks at EA battlefront*
That could be just corporate speak of saying, we will make it very difficult to get the content you want. And practically strong Arm you to buying to avoid the grind.


----------



## SG854 (Jul 3, 2018)

monkeyman4412 said:


> ... *Looks at EA battlefront*
> That could be just corporate speak of saying, we will make it very difficult to get the content you want.


Just like baseball cards.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 3, 2018)

SG854 said:


> Just like baseball cards.


No it isn't. Baseball cards, you have no idea what your getting. But there is no other method of getting that card alone. With lootboxes, it's dangling a free option over your head, and making you run on a hamster wheel for extreme amounts of time that it's ludicrous , and then you see the paid option, and pay because you don't want to be on a hamster wheel for 12 hours straight doing nothing but running. And with baseball cards, it's a one time fee. You want to buy 1 pack, you buy 1 pack. With video game lootboxes, there is the first 60 dollar fee, just to then get told that you have to run on a hamster wheel, and or pay some more. I don't know how you could defend that. If Mario kart adopted the lootboxes idea, I would fucking tear my hair out. Not because it's a lootboxes, because I know that this bs wasn't in games before. I could make a damn flag saying "pride and accomplishment" video games, in sense have  a end goal. That end goal shouldn't be 200 hours of grinding mindlessly. In Mario kart there is a sense of skill involved, especially with 8. Is there some grind? Yes. But that grind is counter acted by the various "coin" goals required to get to a new piece, and how easy is it is to reach the next. But there becomes a point where it's no longer fun, and that's when you have a giant problem, and every lootbox game, any game that has it's focus around a lootbox, looses that longevity because it decided to sacrifice fun, for greed.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

If Nintendo implements it in the least scummy way possible, then maybe lootboxes are redeemed. But that literately means making the free option, as reasonably difficult as it should be, not a 200 hour grind, not a 100 hour grind, but somewhere within 1-3 hours (this is general, I'm excluding the more grindy games like a jrpg) . And everyone usually has a two part thought, they ask how hard it is, and then ask is it worth it? Going through a 100 hour grind for something, makes it too hard. And feels more worth your time, buying it instead. So when you remove the scummy practices, it decreases the odds of someone buying a lootbox, defeating the point of their inclusion in the first place.


----------



## SG854 (Jul 3, 2018)

monkeyman4412 said:


> No it isn't. Baseball cards, you have no idea what your getting. But there is no other method of getting that card alone. With lootboxes, it's dangling a free option over your head, and making you run on a hamster wheel for extreme amounts of time that it's ludicrous , and then you see the paid option, and pay because you don't want to be on a hamster wheel for 12 hours straight doing nothing but running. And with baseball cards, it's a one time fee. You want to buy 1 pack, you buy 1 pack. With video game lootboxes, there is the first 60 dollar fee, just to then get told that you have to run on a hamster wheel, and or pay some more. I don't know how you could defend that. If Mario kart adopted the lootboxes idea, I would fucking tear my hair out. Not because it's a lootboxes, because I know that this bs wasn't in games before. I could make a damn flag saying "pride and accomplishment" video games, in sense have  a end goal. That end goal shouldn't be 200 hours of grinding mindlessly. In Mario kart there is a sense of skill involved, especially with 8. Is there some grind? Yes. But that grind is counter acted by the various "coin" goals required to get to a new piece, and how easy is it is to reach the next. But there becomes a point where it's no longer fun, and that's when you have a giant problem, and every lootbox game, any game that has it's focus around a lootbox, looses that longevity because it decided to sacrifice fun, for greed.


Never said whether I was for or against loot boxes. That part you made up about me. Never bought a loot box and never will.
They both tap into psychological gambling addiction.

With card games like Pokemon or Yu-Gi-Oh you need to buy more than more pack just to have enough to get started playing. So you are spending at least more than $60 to jump in the core game. Structure decks can be had for cheaper, but people buy more than that to build their own unique decks for competition. Rare and Ultra Rare is the gambling aspect. Selling rare cards you get is the gambling aspect, buying many packs and hoping you'll get a return in your investment. Like a slot machine.


----------



## tbb043 (Jul 3, 2018)

Marko76 said:


> Why would they do that when Kirby is a boy?? Lol



Did you just assume Kirby's gender? REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 3, 2018)

tbb043 said:


> Did you just assume Kirby's gender? REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


I assumed nothing but i do assume you did not read my other post on page 2. He is called a boy in the first kirby dreamland and in kirby deluxe and in an episode of the anime he is called a baby boy.


----------



## Vorpal Blade (Jul 3, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> They care less about family friendly game and care more about profit
> 
> And guess what is selling games for lil boys...
> 
> ...


There is literally nothing wrong with butts and boobs. You can keep the system family-friendly by utilizing parental features built-in the software of the console; or a parent could actually look at the ESRB/PEGI/etc. rating of the game they plan to buy for their children. Or, how about the parents can: explains the biological differences between males and females; explain why it is biologically natural to admire said differences; and point out that it is just pixels on a screen, and although it may be excessively explicit or over-sexualized at times, it is a still valid form of entertainment that is fine to partake in as long as you keep in mind that such things are not manifested in the real world - and if the scenarios could be replicated, it will be between consenting adults (preferably in a long-term bond and in private).


----------



## mituzora (Jul 3, 2018)

Nintendo still has it's cutesy family-friendly games.  they have a few fan-servicey things like zero-suit Samus's skin-tight suit, but all in all, they're still pretty family oriented.  sure, they've branched out to more mature themes, but is that really a bad thing?  


Vorpal Blade said:


> There is literally nothing wrong with butts and boobs. *You can keep the system family-friendly by utilizing parental features built-in the software of the console; or a parent could actually look at the ESRB/PEGI/et*c. rating of the game they plan to buy for their children. Or, how about the parents can: explains the biological differences between males and females; explain why it is biologically natural to admire said differences; and point out that it is just pixels on a screen, and although it may be excessively explicit or over-sexualized at times, it is a still valid form of entertainment that is fine to partake in as long as you keep in mind that such things are not manifested in the real world - and if the scenarios could be replicated, it will be between consenting adults (preferably in a long-term bond and in private).



Absolutely!!  I guess people these days forget this system of control exists.  In fact thanks to the ESRB, mature games with more mature content are possible on Nintendo's consoles.  if there wasn't an ESRB rating, we wouldn't have any nintendo games with fan-service, cursing, or gratuitous violence.  Otherwise a game such as Bayonetta would have never seen the light on a Ninty console.  

I for one am completely okay with Nintendo offering more mature content.  Nintendo isn't just for kids; in fact I know many more adults interested in Ninty's consoles than I do kids;  My nephew literally doesn't care as long as it has minecraft, otherwise he doesn't even touch it.


----------



## AutumnWolf (Jul 3, 2018)

You are more worried about games having nudity than for example, lootboxes, crappy monetization schemes, having bad games in general, having incomplete games/not having the whole game in a cardrige, this... thing about streaming new games instead of porting them out of complete laziness, not having enough new games or third party support, etc?

Nintendo will continue making family friendly games, you should be more worried about the other stuff

/Off topic

(I'd like a more mature Zelda game...)


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 4, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> I bet we will soon see Kirby with racks


Child: mommy? Why is Kirby only eating the lower half of the enemies in this game? 
Mother: ... YOU STOP PLAYING NOW!!! 



Okay... But nasty jokes aside... You seriously worry too much. There is a market for adult games and there is a market for family games. Nintendo is very strong in the laterl and pretty non existent in the former. The chance they'll squander their strong point for one they aren't at home in (and is pretty saturated) is pretty slim. Not only is it a company with actual culture, but even if they attempted it, they'll have shareholders pointing out that they won't like the direction.


----------



## BasedStickman (Jul 10, 2018)

An awful lot of AAA games with sexy female characters have Halal mods if you_ really _need that.


----------



## MrCokeacola (Jul 10, 2018)

I'm scared for Nintendo too considering their last 100% home console was the Wii U. Dark times.


----------



## GensokyoIceFairy (Jul 27, 2018)

The company's gone to hell since Iwata passed away. Abuse of takedowns, DLC stuff, and if I'm honest they lost their heart/effort a long time ago but 2015 was the death of the company.

Though the Switch as a system is okish I don't like Nintendo's ethics...


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 27, 2018)

Chary said:


> Nintendo's had multiple presidents and lots of staff changes through the years. Iwata, for all the amazing things he did, also led Nintendo down the path to the Wii U, so sometimes fresh blood is helpful to a company. Every company wants to make profits, and Nintendo as a whole is pretty aware of what makes the company money, so they'll be fine.


While I agree with most of this multiple presidents is wrong they have had only 6 presidents in the company's 128 years existence. Most other company's go through 6 presidents over about 20 years lol


----------



## AdenTheThird (Aug 10, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Because seriously, from what I've heard so far
> The new Counsil of Nintendo is leaded by peoples who want to make profit
> They care less about family friendly game and care more about profit
> 
> ...


I totally agree. Nintendo's popularity and purpose is slanted downhill, but they have enough money to last them a super long time. 
However there is always room for change, and there will always be good people in this world.


----------



## Taleweaver (Aug 10, 2018)

AdenTheThird said:


> I totally agree. Nintendo's popularity and purpose is slanted downhill, but they have enough money to last them a super long time.


Erm...you're aware that the switch is outselling hot cakes right now, right? 
(a quickly googled graph that shows the difference with the earlier generations...and I can quickly throw in some sales charts with topping nintendo products as well)


----------



## AdenTheThird (Aug 10, 2018)

Taleweaver said:


> Erm...you're aware that the switch is outselling hot cakes right now, right?
> (a quickly googled graph that shows the difference with the earlier generations...and I can quickly throw in some sales charts with topping nintendo products as well)


Okay. Sorry. Don't listen to me then (:


----------



## MeteoXavier (Aug 16, 2018)

You're worried about a company that used to deal in *Love Hotels* featuring spherical bio-organic reproductionary bodily appendages to boys when they are surely going to start noticing pheromone inducing shapes in them pretty soon anyway? We were already worried about Nintendo during the N64, during the Gamecube and during the Wii U. 

The fact that others are still worried about them proves they still have a lot of current era influence and prestige, which means it's still probably too early to let those fears knot up your pantaloons. As long as there is electronics in this world, Nintendo will continue to exist *so they can destroy anything even remotely resembling piracy and fan work.*


----------

